# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.1 - LG L-01B, L-03B, L-04B!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.1 is out!  *Added support for:*
HTC Desire C, LG L-01B, LG L-03B, LG L-04B, ZTE Z221   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.1 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *HTC Desire C (PL01100)* - added Unlock (via Read Codes), Repair CID, Repair IMEI, - *HTC Desire C (PL01100)* - Repair: OSBL, SPL, HTC (Security area) partition (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *LG L-01B* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG L-03B* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG L-04B* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *ZTE Z221* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.3 is out! 
Released some new features and possibilities   Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.3 Release Notes   *Released language editing software for "Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software" and "Octoplus/Octopus
Samsung Software". It can be found in "Octoplus Shell" folder after software installation process.**Added Slovak language (thanks to Mr. Jan Vojtek, MobilPC s.r.o.).*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

